# Angies List: an "A" from customer & "F" from non-customer



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's some feedback on Angies List, where I only keep a free account, but have not paid into their system yet. Also want to mention, I emailed to them that if they have a reply of their own to add here in 200 words or less, I'll post it.

Anyhow, some months ago, a new customer gave me an "A" rating on Angies List for about $500 worth of pruning.

This last week, someone I don't know, emails for an estimate. For starters, our contact page says to call on the phone for estimates, and that the email is for pre-existing customers sending images and stuff.

Short version: I wrote back that we generally offer free estimates as long as other estimates acquired for landscape or pruning work are from licensed contractors. This other person did not like our offer for a free estimate based on that premise, and filed a basically F-all-the-way report on Angies List.

I've got at least 2 letters from that company in the last year regarding investing in their outfit, and this scenerio won't be leading me any closer to signing and mailing a check.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 11, 2009)

Just goes to show its not a good idea to let other people judge you like that.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 12, 2009)

Does a company or an individual have control over what's posted about them on Angie's list?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 12, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Does a company or an individual have control over what's posted about them on Angie's list?



Hmmmm ..... I'd say not at all.

They have a FAQ section you could check. They advertise on radio here, and a couple of companies might want to get a free account there. Not to advertise. Just so you get a notification by email if someone posts about your company.

Because the companies can post a reply about the report. Their side of the story.

I emailed Angie's List today, because I thought it's pretty lame to allow member postings about companies that they have neither worked for nor met.

*On another note ....

Can say that Angie's List was prompt on replying.*

I got one email that had been forwarded in their own company. So since yesterday, two of their people had already reviewed my email, and one followed up by contacting me back.

We talked on the phone, and they plan to send my comments to other pertinent people in their company. They Angie's List rep was not at all defensive in any way. They were focused on exchanging information back and forth to understand what all this was about. 

One of my bigger concerns, was that in the last report, the bad one, it began with a "NO" showing I had not worked for the Angie's List user.

But the report ended with:

*Have you used this company before? this is the first time I've used this company*

Which could make the report seem self-contradictory. And if someone casually skimmed through and missed the "no" at the beginning, they may get the impression from the last bottom line, that they had "used" or hired us.

Personally, I think the concept of Angie's List for referrals, is fine and dandy, and useful. But if any kinks remain in the system, those should be straightened. The "used for the first time" part looks like a bonafide kink, since not work or estimates were ever provided.

The part of about non-customers reporting is more matter of opinion. Mine obviously that reports should come from actual customers.


----------



## ponderosatree (Oct 15, 2009)

M.D. Vaden said:


> For starters, our contact page says to call on the phone for estimates, and that the email is for pre-existing customers sending images and stuff.



That's kind of a silly policy. People always email me asking for bids. I usually ENCOURAGE them to call as it's easier to pick a day/time over the phone rather than bouncing emails back and forth for a few days. However, if you're going to have your email on your website expect to get emails for everything. In my experience most people understand this and include their phone number upon request. 

Composing a response to emails is a delicate process. It's far too easy to come off as curt or rude in an email. Taking the extra time to compose an email is worth it.

I've had great experience with Angie's List. I have about 10 or so reviews online. I actually paid for their advertising service once but found it actually REDUCED the amount of leads I got from them. Sponsored listings are featured at the top of their listings but are segregated similar to the way Google separates their sponsored ads from the organic listings . Most people just glance past these similar to the way people glance past Google ads. 



> I wrote back that we generally offer free estimates as long as other estimates acquired for landscape or pruning work are from licensed contractors.



This doesn't make sense. You either offer free estimates or you don't. Did you mean to say that you BEAT/MATCH prices from licensed companies? If not and you actually vary your policy based on some convoluted policy like this than I'm not surprised you got a bad review. Not saying it's a FAIR review but it's just a silly policy and some sort of backlash should be expected. 

Clear simple policies benefit everyone.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 16, 2009)

ponderosatree said:


> That's kind of a silly policy. People always email me asking for bids. I usually ENCOURAGE them to call as it's easier to pick a day/time over the phone rather than bouncing emails back and forth for a few days.



Since my work and travel often takes me outside internet contact, but not much outside phone contact, it makes all the sense for my needs. I omitted my email from the contact page before, but then it's not there for past customers and folks I need images and files from. So back on the page went the email.



ponderosatree said:


> This doesn't make sense. You either offer free estimates or you don't. Did you mean to say that you BEAT/MATCH prices from licensed companies?



For our needs, much sense. Other than the person who wrote this negative report, I don't recall anyone who had a problem with our estimate policy, since 1988. The policy is good, and helped either me or others. Some folks never realized who can legally provide estimates, and have found the policy to be a learning experience and to their benefit. That way I'm bidding in an apples w/ apples scenerio. With a near 90% acceptance rate, its been good for us and them.

So the policy is crystal clear "simple" because it's only convoluted to offer estimates to people hiring unlicensed companies.

It's no wonder we get such good customers. Maybe one reason that not a single collection or no-pay has occured since 1988 for thousands of jobs.


On another note ...

The Angie's List man said my reply to the report should be posted in a day or two. I sent it Sunday, he said that Monday, and it's almost into Friday now, about 5 twenty-four periods since I sent the reply. While checking, I copied a screenshot to show how the report form can be contradictory. They may need to add options or change editing if available.

Personally, I would rather this report remain on Angies List. Provided the wrinkles get fixed. Because it stands in stark contrast to the other review of someone who really hired us, and gave *"A"s* all the way, with many extra positive feedback comments.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 16, 2009)

This is another report from last spring, someone who actually met and hired my service. There were quite a few paragraphs of positive comments with this one. Enough for an 8.5 x 11 page.

So this report sets right next to the previous one from the other person who never talked to, or hired me.


----------



## scott1281982 (Jan 22, 2016)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Here's some feedback on Angies List, where I only keep a free account, but have not paid into their system yet. Also want to mention, I emailed to them that if they have a reply of their own to add here in 200 words or less, I'll post it.
> 
> Anyhow, some months ago, a new customer gave me an "A" rating on Angies List for about $500 worth of pruning.
> 
> ...




Here is a website where businesses can write reviews customers. Take a look at www.contractorscustomers.com. It is well done and professional. It is kind of like a “reverse Angie’s list”. I think it is valuable to most business owners.


----------



## rtsims (Jan 26, 2016)

I would take care of the problem at the source. Call, or email the individual and talk to them. They can change there review on angies list. Maybe there was a communication break down. We now have 104 reviews on angies list. We are A rated and currently only have 1 B and 1 F. This is not because every job went perfect, but because I took the time to follow up with customers and make sure they were happy. If they were upset with something I would do everything I could to make it right. It can be daunting, but angies list brings good clientele not looking for the cheapest guy. I'm in the Salem Oregon area and it has brought us a lot of work.


----------



## Aerialist (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a lot of reviews on Angie's List (or the A-list as I call it). At last count it was 221. I have also won the A-list "Super Service Award" for six consecutive year,s which only 5% of their listed contractors receive.

I started with the A-list about the same way, a customer reviewed me there with a very favorable review, "A's" in all six categories that they can give a letter grade. My commitment to customer service garnered me more review over time, all great straight A reviews.

At some point about 8~10 A-list reviews I started paid advertising with them to keep me on the first page as the OP mention as highlighted so save customer would know we paid to be there.

It's worked out really well for me over the years, although they try to jack-up their prices every year, claiming increased membership.


----------



## Aerialist (Feb 9, 2016)

As to the OP's bad review, you can respond to the review and explain your case to members reading it. I have 6 reviews out of over 200 that are not good a couple of all "F"'s as well. 

A-list members I've talked to are understanding in that there are some people who cannot be pleased no matter what you do. In general my experience with A-list customers is great. They are worth paying advertising for, just not as much as A-list wants if you try to cover a lot of zip codes. 

I'm locked in for this year, but next year I'm considering dropping them and seeing how well I do with hundreds of positive reviews alone.


----------

